# Battleship bike?



## bikewhorder (Mar 19, 2022)

Uhhhh.  So yeah, that happened. https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1138866390181577/?ref=facebook_story_share.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2022)

That is unbelievable. 😲


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 19, 2022)

Battleship Schwinnlactica


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks like the fish light up!


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 19, 2022)

Quite a creation for sure!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 19, 2022)

Belongs in a museum; like a MOWA in downtown Los Angeles!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 19, 2022)

man, all the good stuff is just too far away. 🙁


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 19, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> View attachment 1591739View attachment 1591740
> 
> View attachment 1591741
> 
> ...



 Thanks, I couldn't seem to do that with my phone.


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2022)

At least this builder showed some restraint, and knew when to stop. 😉


----------



## Gully (Mar 19, 2022)

I think that pump thing (unsure of the correct terminology) must honk the damn horn(s)?


----------



## vincev (Mar 19, 2022)

A good bike to ride if you like getting beat up.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 20, 2022)

That guy was a visionary!  @tripple3 check out the air pump horn system.  What are the two metal ribbed globes near the horns?  Maybe a bicycle expert can clarify if this is the battleship or aircraft carrier model?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2022)

It’s all that Fentanyl they’re slipping into the Meth these days.
No tweaker is safe anymore.
What a World, What a World!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 20, 2022)

if he were to remove the hood ornaments from the back he could start a mobile ironing business.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 20, 2022)

that looks like the tank for my 1948 Huffman 😞


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 20, 2022)




----------

